# engineer in training looking for job in thailand (aircraft)



## Billybear

hi i am currently studying aircraft engineering in uni. i am just looking for as much info on what i can do to increase my chances of working in asia (preferably thailand) for any aeronautical company. any info on pay is great but i dont mind an okay wage to live on in bkk as i just want to get out of the uk. i love thailand and i know rent and even buying accomodation is cheap. as much info as possible please guys!!! many thanks


----------



## stednick

*You have a lot you need to do*



Billybear said:


> hi i am currently studying aircraft engineering in uni. i am just looking for as much info on what i can do to increase my chances of working in asia (preferably thailand) for any aeronautical company. any info on pay is great but i dont mind an okay wage to live on in bkk as i just want to get out of the uk. i love thailand and i know rent and even buying accomodation is cheap. as much info as possible please guys!!! many thanks


Billybear:

You picked a long hard row to hoe. Specific to Thailand, although it applies across the board.

Employment in Thailand is highly regulated. As a foreigner you need a work permit. The employing company needs to procure the work permit for you. 

This means that you must have a unique skill set. You must be attractive enough to a company that they will go through the trouble and expense of hiring you, over the other applicants for their jobs, to work in Thailand (or Asia).

So, my questions to you; What makes you unique? How do you stand out from all the other job applicants (your competition)? Why should a firm hire you over the other applicants?

What you need to do; Get good grades, graduate, get experience (intern), get letters of reference, develop industry contacts, learn Thai.

The job market is "tight" everywhere. The global economy is in the tank. Companies are not expanding, they are learning to live with what they have. This makes your task much more difficult. It will not happen overnight, nor in a year. It may take several years, perhaps a decade or more. It all depends on you and your performance.

Enough of the negative. 

You have a plan - Work It. Develop it. Detail it. Set specific goals and a time-line. Identify companies in your field. Investigate them. Find ones that have satellite facilities or offices in Thailand (Asia). Inquire about intern programs. Intern with, then become an employee of one of your targeted companies. Once employed, request assignment in Thailand. 

Analyze yourself. What can you do to yourself to improve your chances of success. What additional skills can you add to your repertoire to make you "stand out". How can you improve your marketable skill set. Realize you are a salesman - your task is to sell yourself. Target your customer(s) and begin selling.

Good luck. Persistence pays off. Nothing in this life that is worth having comes cheap or easy.


----------



## Billybear

Thanks you've been very helpful. I need a bit of a reality check because sometimes I think it may be quite easy to get out of the UK and find work in this field but it's just wishful thinking. I will work towards the best grades possible and everything you said it's just the whole looking for experience beforehand which worries me as obviously I want to go ASAP! I will work extremely hard to get this. Are you an engineer in Asia also? Do you happen to know where abouts in Asia (Middle East and Central Asia included) is the best place to find work?


----------



## stednick

Billybear said:


> Thanks you've been very helpful. I need a bit of a reality check because sometimes I think it may be quite easy to get out of the UK and find work in this field but it's just wishful thinking. I will work towards the best grades possible and everything you said it's just the whole looking for experience beforehand which worries me as obviously I want to go ASAP! I will work extremely hard to get this. Are you an engineer in Asia also? Do you happen to know where abouts in Asia (Middle East and Central Asia included) is the best place to find work?


There is no "best" place. Job searches are very time consuming and are typically expensive. As serious competition exists, many promising leads are disappointments. You need to be in this for the long haul. 

Check the sticky thread "Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners" post "Thailand Jobs - websites and resources" for some Thailand job search links. Many of the links are international - not Thailand specific. 

I believe your best shot is to get employed with a company in the UK and get an assignment to Thailand. 

Good luck.


----------



## Billybear

Thanks for the info I will do that!


----------



## Tomojoyce

I do agree and do not agree. I am a Japanese who live here and worked as an engineer here. I have a great friends introduce me a job. Now a vacancy job is Engineering Manager –Aerospace (Foreigner are welcoming). Also, 
Quality System Director-Aerospace (Foreigner are welcoming)



Let me know if you can interested in the job.


----------



## Billybear

Thanks for your message. What qualifications does this require and what's the general salary?

Thanks Billy


----------



## Carlosvera

Tomojoyce said:


> I do agree and do not agree. I am a Japanese who live here and worked as an engineer here. I have a great friends introduce me a job. Now a vacancy job is Engineering Manager –Aerospace (Foreigner are welcoming). Also,
> Quality System Director-Aerospace (Foreigner are welcoming)
> 
> Let me know if you can interested in the job.


Hey Tomojoyce, that sounds great! 
I'd love to hear more about it. Are those vacancies still available? 

I'm an aerospace Engineer who just moved to Thailand one week ago.


----------



## canadianame

I am a canadian aircraft maintenance engineer (fancy name for a licenced aircraft mechanic).. i have a total of 4 years experience and i have been wanting to move to thailand for years.. now that i have experience in a specific trade, i think now would be a good time!...Is there ANYONE who can help me out?

should i just go and apply in person? i am thinking of going on a tourist visa and enough money to survive at least 6 months and hopefully get a job


----------

